# trend mac palette cateye look



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Oct 28, 2005)

*must i put that this is my first tutorial!!! so bear with me i have no idea what i'm doing....*



so im recreating this look










first you start with the basic foundation a powder....
then filling in the eyebrows...i used warm by clinique





then i used the mac holiday palette in trend (the olive green one).
i used *gingersoft* as a highlight





then of to the* gorgeous gold*. i put the gold on half my lid.





then i put on the *tease n' teal* on the other half





i continued that color over the crease





then i put the * gorgeous gold* on the bottom inner half of the eye





and the *tease n' teal* on the other bottom half





now i used a simmery black by smashbox but you can also use *carbon* by mac on the outter coner lid





then i used a stick  black eyeliner, *estee lauder-softsmudge black*, and lined my whole eye





and...on to my favorite part....the liquid. i started with the inner and then towards the outside of the eye....i find it easier to do it all in one stroke, quick not slow if you do it slow it tends to be more shakey...
so line the top and bottom, i used *lorel liner intense*





then mascara and curl the lashes




*
and basicly your done after that...but if you want something extra for a club/party/halloween/justbecauseyourfunlikethat then follow these steps:*

now put the teal and gold in a swirl pattern or any way you like





and then freehand a design with the liquid...i chose to do leaves and vines









well there it is love it or hate it


----------



## Grace (Oct 28, 2005)

that is totally awesome, great job! i'm not even going to try the freehand drawing though....that's a disaster waiting to happen with me.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 28, 2005)

You did a very nice job.  When I originally saw it in the FOTD section I thought it was too intimidating to try but now that you took it step by step I think I could do it.


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Oct 28, 2005)

its way easy to do...just three colors. you can change the liners to suit your needs


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 28, 2005)

This was so extremely informative.  Thanks a lot, you look amazing!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Grace* 
_that is totally awesome, great job! i'm not even going to try the freehand drawing though....that's a disaster waiting to happen with me._


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 28, 2005)

This is really a great tutorial, thanks a bunch for posting this!


----------



## Magpie (Oct 28, 2005)

Amazing look, I might just give it a try, although I know you are making the cat's eye liner look way easier than it is!!  

How long did it take you to be able to do it so perfectly???  I'd love to be able to do it in one long quick sweep, better get practicing i guess!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Oct 28, 2005)

i think it took me like only a couple trys to get the hang of it! keep trying


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks!
I don't know if i'd ever wear it out, but it's fun to see how you did ithat.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 28, 2005)

very nice job - and i especially ♥ the e/s that you used.


----------



## user4 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice!!! very cute!


----------



## mzmehshell (Oct 28, 2005)

I never thought of actually drawing with a liquid eyeliner. That's a great idea I should try it sometime!


----------



## Joke (Oct 28, 2005)

THANK YOU for this tutorial awesome!


----------



## jennie2516 (Oct 28, 2005)

You are so talented this is beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 30, 2005)

I looooove the eyeliner! Great job!


----------



## lover* (Oct 30, 2005)

Love it.  You're a liner goddess.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 2, 2005)

WOW your liner skills are awesome


----------



## Miss Marcy (Nov 7, 2005)

i guess i stumbled on this too late. none of the pics work. sad news.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 7, 2005)

I can't see the pictures :[


----------



## sharronmarie (Nov 7, 2005)

me either!!!!


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Nov 7, 2005)

.....where's the pictures????


----------



## llucidity (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh dear. Bandwidth exceeded. Do you think you could swop image hosts? Would love to see the tutorials after seeing all the great comments


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *llucidity* 
_Oh dear. Bandwidth exceeded. Do you think you could swop image hosts? Would love to see the tutorials after seeing all the great comments _

 

yeeeeeahhh! haha


----------



## xbabygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

you should switch to www.strike9.com. i like it &i haven't encountered any problems with that image hosting site yet. it may be a little hard to use at first.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 11, 2005)

ummm.. WOW!


----------



## pale blue (Nov 14, 2005)

I am extremely impressed! your eyeliner is just SO amazing!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 21, 2005)

I Am Telling You The Women On This Board Are All So Talented!


----------



## dreams (Nov 27, 2005)

GREAT tutorial!!! I love the designs at the end!! =]


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 27, 2005)

Great tutorial, I love this look.  The colors looks wonderful on you.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 27, 2005)

You have hardcore liner skillzs lol


----------



## tehmimo (Nov 27, 2005)

wow! I love the winged look and the design is so pretty!

D: how do people get so good with liquid liner?


----------



## Kainiki (Nov 28, 2005)

This look is fabulous!


----------



## GLOSSER (Nov 28, 2005)

Absolutely love this look. I so want to try this now!


----------



## mona (Dec 3, 2005)

i loved this tutorial! especially the extra creative part at the end. easy to follow and good pics!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks guys im meaning to put anothe tutorial on but i have to be creative and it seems like i dont hav the time seing i have a 4 month old and all


----------



## princess_leah (Dec 3, 2005)

*drools*  Very hot.  I'm jealous because your lines are so smooth, you must have a very steady hand =)


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 4, 2005)

gorgeous i love it, and your liner skills are to die for.


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

i can´t see the photos


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 14, 2005)

What brush did you use to put the black shadow in the outer corner? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks great!


----------



## pocahontasmac (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey i totally did this look! and i mean i loved it!! Thank you so much for showing me how to use the look!!!! thank you, u did an EXCELLENT JOB!!!


----------



## user3 (Dec 21, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## addicted2mac (Apr 12, 2006)

damn that's hot!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 12, 2006)

that is sooo pretty   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




oh what brush r u using when u put on gorgeous gold all over the lid then tease nd teal thank uuu


----------



## KawaiMakani (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the amazing tutorial...beautiful!


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 12, 2006)

wow, that is so awsome! you are very talented and must have steady hands. that looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2006)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## samila18 (Apr 17, 2006)

wow your liquid liner skill is *amazing*!!! beautiful cat eye look, such talent!! loved it


----------



## feel.the.BEAT (Apr 18, 2006)

i cant wait to try this!!! i hardly ever use that pallette! THANKS<3


----------



## __nini (Apr 20, 2006)

this is a great look esp with the art at the end. The liner skills, wow, youre such a pro.

Question, if you're right handed how do you get the left eye to look exactly the same and just as neat as the right? Ugh i tend to have to do one side OVER n OVER n OVER.


----------



## Katial8r (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, that is truly amazing! Have you done work as a MU Artist in the past?
If so, CONTINUE! If not, you MUST become one (if you want to be of course)! You are really very talented!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for a great tutorial!


----------



## janelle811 (May 18, 2006)

um... hello... it's gorgeous!  Love, love, love the look, it's so pretty!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_*must i put that this is my first tutorial!!! so bear with me i have no idea what i'm doing....*



so im recreating this look









first you start with the basic foundation a powder....
then filling in the eyebrows...i used warm by clinique








then i used the mac holiday palette in trend (the olive green one).
i used *gingersoft* as a highlight





then of to the* gorgeous gold*. i put the gold on half my lid.





then i put on the *tease n' teal* on the other half





i continued that color over the crease





then i put the * gorgeous gold* on the bottom inner half of the eye





and the *tease n' teal* on the other bottom half





now i used a simmery black by smashbox but you can also use *carbon* by mac on the outter coner lid





then i used a stick  black eyeliner, *estee lauder-softsmudge black*, and lined my whole eye





and...on to my favorite part....the liquid. i started with the inner and then towards the outside of the eye....i find it easier to do it all in one stroke, quick not slow if you do it slow it tends to be more shakey...
so line the top and bottom, i used *lorel liner intense*





then mascara and curl the lashes




*
and basicly your done after that...but if you want something extra for a club/party/halloween/justbecauseyourfunlikethat then follow these steps:*

now put the teal and gold in a swirl pattern or any way you like





and then freehand a design with the liquid...i chose to do leaves and vines









well there it is love it or hate it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

wow ur looks are always awsome, i look foward to seeing u post different looks on here, so much talent u have.


----------



## fairymush (May 21, 2006)

This tutorial is great!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 22, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Luxurious (May 24, 2006)

nice.


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ahhh!!! Your liner is perfect! I'm so jealous.


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 21, 2006)

great tutorial! your cateye is beautiful =)


----------



## quandolak (Jul 24, 2006)

...................


----------



## SUZETTE90210 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful look...guess what I'm going to do?  Go buy the colors I don't have and recreate this look!

Thanks!


----------



## Rockell (Jul 29, 2006)

Your lining technique is PERFECTION. I'm majorly jealous.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 30, 2006)

You've got lovely eyes. Great tutorial! I wish I could freehand as well as you do. 

I am jealous.


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 4, 2006)

Ooh, I love the look!  I tried it myself, substituting Tease N' Teal with Aquadisiac, but it's coming on a little too strong.  Maybe with the right brushes, after a couple hundred tries, I'll be able to get it to look as good as yours.


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 7, 2007)

wow that freehand you did with the liquid was great!! fabulous tutorial!


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 7, 2007)

woooo i love it!!! very creative


----------



## Ciara (Feb 7, 2007)

Great job!!!  I love the look.  It seems much  easier after you broke it down.  I def want to give it a try...well maybe w/o the design stuff at the corner, i cant pull that off yet.  

You've got talent, Girl!!!!

Give us some more!!!  Great Tut.


----------



## JoyZz (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent job!!


----------



## linkas (Feb 8, 2007)

Great tut! I love it! wow!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 11, 2007)

wow great tut


----------



## Mandy22 (Feb 22, 2007)

I love it.
And the look makes your eyes seem so much bigger!
I really love it.
Great job!


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 24, 2007)

omg. i'm in love with this.


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2007)

thats bomb! i love it!


----------



## july (Mar 24, 2007)

Really beautiful TUT!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Mar 26, 2007)

For a fist tutorial you did a fantastic job!!! I am so inspired to try this look out even though I dont have any of those exact colors!  Make sure you do more tutorials for us!


----------



## joyousdays (Apr 15, 2007)

I must give this a try~


----------



## Tia (Apr 15, 2007)

so gorgeous.


----------



## clamster (Jun 17, 2007)

wow you did a really good job!!


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 17, 2007)

wowwww gorgeous...... you are soooooo talented


----------



## ankheera (Jun 18, 2007)

great job with just 3 colors! congratulations!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

i love it! =)


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

very nice job!


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Oct 31, 2007)

love this


----------



## pichima (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW this look's amazing!


----------



## pladies (Oct 31, 2007)

You are very good in doing eyeliner shapes.... Did you make it in one stroke only ?


----------



## anickia (Oct 31, 2007)

AWESOME, love the look!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 31, 2007)

gorgeous!!! so pretty!


----------



## OohJeannie (Oct 31, 2007)

I liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike ..... I liiiiiiiiiiiiike lol


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 31, 2007)

wow i love it <3


----------



## krnangel33 (Oct 31, 2007)

wow the freehand was amazing<3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 31, 2007)

perfect winged liner


----------



## yda (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks!! great job!! you're Gorgeous!


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

This is so soft and pretty!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 28, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## tsukiyomi (May 29, 2008)

Wow, that's gorgeous. Thank you!


----------



## skayefab (May 22, 2009)

Love it!


----------

